# Rendre les fenêtres semi-transparentes ?



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Je me pose la question de savoir si on peut donner des effets de semi-transparence aux fenêtres... c'est une des seules choses que j'aime bien chez Vista, le look des fenêtres (pas taper  ) et si possible j'aimerais quelques effets sous Mac.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Tiger ou Leopard ?


----------



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiger ou Leopard ?



Oui dsl. Leopard!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

WindowShade X, c'est une beta.


----------



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)

Merci

Mais n'y a-t-il pas un moyen de ne rendre que le dessus transparent, et pas le contenu ? et on ne peut pas régler la transparence ?

En plus ça ne marche pas avec les dossiers

Et existe-t-il un programme qui rende les fenêtres "flottantes" quand on les déplace ? Un peu comme compiz fusion pour ceux qui connaissent linux

Désolée si je demande bcp :rose:


----------



## Starkadh (18 Juin 2008)

et pour tiger ? peut-on modifier la transparence ?


----------



## Ordha (18 Juin 2008)

Il me semble que le petit soft Afloat fait ça... A vérifier car leur nouveau site est laconique


----------



## lalaure (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour
Voilà, apparement le clavier de mon mac powerbook G4 ne fonctionne pas et donc je ne parviens a rentrer dans ma session.
merci de m indiquer la marche à suivre par raccourci clavier, rapidement.
merci


----------



## Ordha (18 Juin 2008)

lalaure a dit:


> merci de m indiquer la marche à suivre par raccourci clavier, rapidement.



:mouais: J'hallucine !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> et pour tiger ? peut-on modifier la transparence ?



WindowShade X également .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> et pour tiger ? peut-on modifier la transparence ?



Egalement Set Alpha Value.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2008)

lalaure a dit:


> Bonjour
> Voilà, apparement le clavier de mon mac powerbook G4 ne fonctionne pas et donc je ne parviens a rentrer dans ma session.
> merci de m indiquer la marche à suivre par raccourci clavier, rapidement.
> merci



Quel rapport avec la semi-transparence des fenêtres du Finder ? 
Utilises le forum adéquat.


----------



## Iconoclaste (18 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Quel rapport avec la semi-transparence des fenêtres du Finder ?
> Utilises le forum adéquat.



Oula  Ben ca....
Je pense qu'il a posté ici un peu au pif.


----------



## arno1x (18 Juin 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Il me semble que le petit soft Afloat fait ça... A vérifier car leur nouveau site est laconique



Salut à tous, c'est celà même, il te semble juste 
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/9472-apple-afloat-transparence.html

Arno


----------



## Azaly (18 Juin 2008)

arno1x a dit:


> Salut à tous, c'est celà même, il te semble juste
> MacOS X : de la transparence avec Afloat
> 
> Arno



ça a l'air pareil que WindowsX Shade

finalement je me suis bien habituée à avoir safari transparent, avec mon fond d'écran derrière c'est très joli!! mais faut pas avoir une autre fenêtre en dessous!

Mais y a pas qqch à faire pour que ça marche pour les dossier ??

Et pour faire "flotter" les fenêtres y a rien ? (je sais pas si "flotter" est le bon terme, je veux dire un truc comme compiz fusion de linux mais si vous connaissez pas je sais pas expliquer hum)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Je connais mais non il n'y a pas en plus c'est inutile.


----------



## Iconoclaste (19 Juin 2008)

/agree with COrentin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Je voulais dire je ne CONNAIS PAS pour ne pas créer une confusion (je ne peux plus éditer).


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je connais mais non il n'y a pas en plus c'est inutile.



euh si c'est utile ou pas c'est à moi de juger non ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Pas vraiment non, tu as tous les outils nécessaires sur ton mac pour la gestion de tes fenêtres.
Compiz Fusion c'est du visuel inutile juste bon à faire switcher les utilisateurs de Windows pour un Linux.


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

peut-être mais ça me regarde si j'ai envie d'avoir ça aussi, si j'accorde de l'importance à l'esthétique interne de mon OS ça me regarde aussi

après de dire que c'est pas possible c'est autre chose, mais ça me regarde si j'en ai envie

rendre sa fenêtre transparente aussi c'est inutile si on commence, pourtant c'est possible, donc bon...


----------



## Azaly (2 Juillet 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> WindowShade X, c'est une beta.



euh ça me dit que c'est arrivé à expiration, je pensais pas que c'était une démo...

Y a pas une version gratuite ? ou un autre programme gratuit ? ça me manque là...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> euh ça me dit que c'est arrivé à expiration, je pensais pas que c'était une démo...
> 
> Y a pas une version gratuite ? ou un autre programme gratuit ? ça me manque là...



Cherche Crystal Clear.

Mais bon, les fenêtres transparentes, c'est joli sur une capture d'écran, mais dès qu'on utilise son Mac pour travailler, ça devient gavant et impraticable. 

Gaffe quand même avec Crystal Clear, lorsque je l'ai essayé j'avais modifié les boutons des fenêtres et n'avait pas réussi à les retrouver comme d'origine. Bon, c'était sur une partition cobaye...


----------



## Azaly (2 Juillet 2008)

Bah on peut désactiver la transparence à tout moment et je ne "travaille" pas vraiment on va dire 

ok je cherche

sinon 10$ c'est la mort mais ça me fait chier 

Sinon je viens de trouver le Crystal Clear mais ça me demande shapeShifter, ça sert à quoi ? et est-ce que ça fait pareil ? (avec la semi-transparence, les fenêtres qui se réduisent en barres ?)


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Bah on peut désactiver la transparence à tout moment et je ne "travaille" pas vraiment on va dire
> 
> ok je cherche
> 
> ...


Il y a une version sans ShapeShifter (un hack à eviter) mais pour Leopard uniquement.

J'ai retrouvé le site.


----------



## Azaly (3 Juillet 2008)

euh si c'est à éviter je crois que je vais l'éviter donc...

je voudrais juste savoir ce que ce programme propose avant de l'installer c'est tout

Sinon je viens d'installer Afloat pour tester celui qui me plait le mieux mais je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher, dans le guide ça dit qu'avec safari (appli cocoa) ça devrait marcher et qu'on devrait trouver Afloat dans les menus mais c'est pas le cas^^


----------



## Azaly (3 Juillet 2008)

Euh en fait j'avais pas redémarrer safari donc ça marche Afloat

mais pas avec Neo Office ça me manque un peu

Et ça ne permet pas de "réduire" les fenêtres à une seule barre sur le bureau, existe-t-il un freeware qui permette de faire ça ?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Et ça ne permet pas de "réduire" les fenêtres à une seule barre sur le bureau, existe-t-il un freeware qui permette de faire ça ?



windowshade encore =O


----------



## Azaly (13 Juillet 2008)

Ben justement, j'ai dit "gratuit"


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

euh sinon, pour crystal clear, tu peux essayer tranquille.
Je l'ai mi deux heure tantôt et c'est sans problème.
Y a des applications ou c'est pas toujours très beau et ou ça ne marche pas du tout sinon c est sympa
Et c'est super évident de désinstaller


----------



## Rémi M (30 Juillet 2008)

Euh...... Comment tu fais pour désinstaller???


----------



## link.javaux (30 Juillet 2008)

immortal2 a dit:


> Euh...... Comment tu fais pour désinstaller???



facile émile


----------

